# My Boring Saturday.............



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear PF ,

Today is a total bore and bother!
First, my Mom says we can't go for a walk cuz it's tooooo hot( So what? She can't let me ride on her scooter?) Lame excuse human!!!!! 
Then she decides , of course, that it's NOT 'too hot' to make me suffer having my face groomed? Ugh! I'm sooo over my boring Saturday!!!!

We did go to the mail box, but even that was not fun....there was NOTHING FOR ME! Mom got a cute charm for her ankle bracelet though...........hwell:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

molly, don't you know when there's "nothing to do" girls wash their hair (or their stockings, in the old days), try out different make up and paint their nails? face grooming sounds about right. remember, mom knows best.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck says not to get him started about the heat. And why does he have to go outside at all? And what's with all the bells? He says, at least you look nice, but all he has are brushes designed by a cruel cat, Chris Hiss-something. And your kibble has GOT to be better! SO unfair!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Too hot to go out? Molly, I DREAM of my ma saying it's too hot to go out! Why, she makes me take 10 minute walks every morning and evening no matter what - even if it is 75 degrees out! That's uncanine!
I hear you on the face grooming, though. Sympathy, sister! Why do our hu-mas keep poking at our faces and ears? I like mine hairy and also messy. I was saving that bit of yogurt on my chin for a snack later!
((sigh)) Oh well, Molly - here's hoping you have a more exciting day tomorrow! I have to admit, you DO look pretty fetching with that nice clean face!
Best paws, Dulcie


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh Molly, I am a bit jealous... My Mommy made me walk yesterday afternoon...in the heat! I got my face shaved last weekend...bleah!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Well Molly it was hot here today too but mom took me to swim in the pond with my doberman friend Boaz. I went right in deep when mom waded out. She said I was such a good boy and way braver than last year. We left the pond for the pool and I didn't like that cause I can't touch the bottom anywhere 

I did ride around on the float with Boaz' grandpa though. It was fun!!

Much love,

Racer


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Molly, 

Mum took me to the feed store to get stuff for that HUGE doggie/horse thing. Hrmph! What does she think I am? A common farm dog or something? 

I did get to meet a weenie dog - he went on forever! I didn't know dogs could be that looooong! But anyway, yeah, it was NOT my idea of a good time (but the chicks were cute and the weenie dog was Ok, I guess, and I did get to go for a ride.......)

Whatever, I can not let Mum think it's acceptable to treat me like a farm dog. 
But, Molly, you look Heavenly with your pretty shaved face and long, pretty locks of silky hair. *sigh* You made today all worth it with your beautiful face. 

Thank you,

Bug, Master of the Universe.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Molly - I got clipped yesterday too, and Mum practically pulled my toe off because she thought it was a Tock or something, and it's been really cold and wet and BORING here too! But when we can't go for enough walks we sit and stare at Mum until she plays The Game, which is really good fun, and means lots of treats! I think you should stare at your Mum, it works really well.

It is meant to be summer here, but I was so cold because Mum cut most of my fluff off that I stared at her to ask her to go to bed last night, and got under the duvet with just my nose sticking out all night! Mum says it's a good job she has a big bed, but it is her fault for making me cold. And bored...

Hope you have a fun day today to make up for it!

Love Poppy xx


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

*Sailor's note*

Molly, I got clipped, too. Yawn! To make it worse, we are flying on an airplane tomorrow and my mom insisted that I eat a light dinner. Light dinner! More like, a smidge of a snack. Barely enough to keep a big boy like me alive. Oh well, at least you know you won't be tortured with another face trimming tomorrow. Even picky moms will wait at least a week, thank goodness!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly,

You should come to our house. It is very exciting here now. Mom got these little tiny things she calls chicks. They make these cute little noises and they run around in their house (brooder) where it is very hot, like over 90 degrees, but mom says they need it to be hot until they grow up. Peeves and I have been told we are being very good when we just look at them, but mom got mad at me when I barked at them the other day. I think that the little house mom built in the yard might have something to do with these little chicks.

Love,
Lily

PS. Mom wants to know where your mom got her poodle charm for her ankle bracelet. She thinks it is very pretty. I bet she wants to get one for herself.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Molly,
> 
> You should come to our house. It is very exciting here now. Mom got these little tiny things she calls chicks. They make these cute little noises and they run around in their house (brooder) where it is very hot, like over 90 degrees, but mom says they need it to be hot until they grow up. Peeves and I have been told we are being very good when we just look at them, but mom got mad at me when I barked at them the other day. I think that the little house mom built in the yard might have something to do with these little chicks.
> 
> ...


Dear Lily, 
I would love to come and visit you! You have the best Mom ever! I saw pictures of you jumping over stuff and I have to say THAT looks like fun! I've never seen chicks before, but I did see your pictures, and they look like they would be fun to 'play' with! If they lived here they wouldn't even need a light to keep warm, cuz if Mom doesn't put on the AC our apt gets up to 90
degrees sometimes! 
Today was less boring cuz we went to visit my Mom's sister (she lives in our complex too) and she had the funniest looking animal ever at her place that she was babysitting for her G-Son!
.........She said it was a 'Box Turtle' :turtle: and boy did it smell interesting, it looked like a rock, but then it poked its head out, and moved! It scared me and I jumped back, but then I tried to smell it again and it stretched it's neck out reeeeaaallllly long and it tried to bite my nose! I barked at it and shoved him with my nose, so the grown ups decided he needed to be put away! I just wanted to play with him.............:wink: 
So far Sunday has been better than Saturday, but I see my Mom has taken out the dremel...............uh oh here we go again!!!!

Have Fun Today Lily!
Your Friend
MOLLY

P.S Mom got her charm on ebay...just type in ' Dogs Dogs & Puppy Dogs & Bones in the ebay search


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Dear Molly,
First I think we'd be great friends as I too am a white poodle who prefers to be fluffy and dirty. But that post bath romp when I get to drench the floors in water is my revenge (muahahaha). Also our names are similar cause I'm Dolly (unless I'm bad and then mummy adds the word 'Parton' onto it but that doesn't mean anything to me). 
My mummy sucks cause I only go for walks at night since it's soo hot (excuses excuses) which makes it less fun for hunting swans. Again though mummy won't let me eat them and they look DELICIOUS!! But Molly let me advise you, they are very big and can make scary sounds like the cat when he's not happy that I'm playing with him. 
Hmmm...maybe this mum character is a bit right...I'll have to contemplate it the next time I'm swan prowling...hmmm
In conclusion Molly, moms are trouble but they do give us fun things like tummy rubs and ball throws so we should keep them around...in my opinion.
Sincerely yours,
Dolly "sometimes Parton"


----------

